# Irish Quilt Show Smile Box



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

You'll love the images here: Smilebox Playback


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

wow - beautiful quilts


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I kept having to hit the back arrow so I could look at them longer...those are so cool.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Beautiful work (and lovely music). I especially liked the flowers, and he cupcake was adorable!

I could never be a quilt judge---they are all just so pretty, it would be hard to pick a winner. Lots of Americans entered--and from all over the world. How wonderful to be good enough (and rich enough) to compete internationally!

Thanks for sharing Cowgirl!


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

How much to make one like 6, 7 or 22. like 6 the best then 7 then 22


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

TFS And after seeing the show, I saw TheQuiltShow.com with Alex Anderson and Ricky Tims. Went there and saw more beautiful quilts.

If you have ever wondered what to do with all those decorative machine stitches, take a look at Stupendous Stitch Bible
Stupendous stitch bible

I can picture using thread and beads and everything on bluegreen batik to make fabric for a jacket.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Unbelieeeeeeeveble beauty.


----------



## JanO (Jun 17, 2003)

Absolutely Beautiful Quilts. Thank you for shareing.


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Garnet said:


> TFS And after seeing the show, I saw TheQuiltShow.com with Alex Anderson and Ricky Tims. Went there and saw more beautiful quilts.If you have ever wondered what to do with all those decorative machine stitches, take a look at Stupendous Stitch Bible
> Stupendous stitch bibleI can picture using thread and beads and everything on bluegreen batik to make fabric for a jacket.


Thanks for posting this pic Garnet! It looks like hand stitches are added too, the wavy lines of stitches call back more to ribbons to my eye, very nice. A straight line run of machine stitches can give a project a "paint by numbers" effect, IMO; this gives me inspiration to give them all a workout! GOOOD SCHEW!


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

gorgeous quilts and tulips, potted plants, etc. etc. I really enjoyed watching the clip and listening to the Irish music.


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

wow! just beautiful!


----------

